# Is it OK to run chains on front only?



## nedly05 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey all,
I am new here, and I can see that there is a ton very knowledgable(sp?) people here! 

I just got my first skidder this year and I have ring chains for all 4 tires, however I only have the fronts on. I was told that this is bad because the rear tires are always wanting to spin while the fronts are always catching and you can tear something up? It sounds like it could happen, and I dont want it to. Also, I have noticed that when I turn really sharp that the rear tires are always churning, is it supposed to be doing that, it seems like with chains it could damage the rear end. I am not too familiar with skidders,I always used a dozer to skid. Thanks for any and all info.

PS, anyone familar with the Can-Car 20 winch?


----------



## sILlogger (Jan 21, 2007)

*tire chains*

I run a John Deere 648D and have rings type chains on the front. I do not run tire chains on the back if the skidder still has good rubber on it, once the rubber gets wore down in the back i would put on the rear chains, but until then there is a good chance of breaking something, as for the rear will spin, i think that is pretty well the norm, or atleast has been on everything that i've ran. You can really make a skidder walk with those tire chains on, if u can walk there u can pretty well get the skidder there, good luck


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jan 21, 2007)

I always just ran ring chains on the front and new tires on the back. You can run chains on all 4 tires but I wouldn't unless you REALLY need the traction. I only ran chains during the winter when it was frozen or muddy, I'd norrmally put them on in december and take em' off in march. I have run them during the summer on dry ground with 4 new tires because of steep ground where I needed the traction. Chains also throw crap up on the driver and during dry spells man do they churn the dust!!!


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jan 21, 2007)

You also use more fuel with them on.


----------



## Rick Alger (Jan 21, 2007)

Is it a Timberjack?


----------



## nedly05 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Thanks for the good info!*

The skidder is a C5 Tree Farmer. It really seems to bind up when I turn it tight, it kind of groans a little bit, so I have been not turning so tight cuz I dont want to tear something up. The rear tires are about 40% and the ground is somewhat steep on the property I am cutting now, so I think I will not run rear chains for now as long as you guys dont think it's a problem.


----------



## nedly05 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Here she is!*

This is the C5, that old 3-53 Detroit really bellers! seems to be a good skidder, I have a mechanic coming over to do some work on the winch, but for what I paid I am happy with it!


----------



## bradstr (Jan 22, 2007)

Your wheels are 'churning' because your Tree Farmer has full-time differential lock. Your turn radius will be a little wide because of this, but with some practice you will get the feel of it and know what you can and can't do. I run rings on the front and ice chains on the rear. It really makes a difference when coming of a hill and not getting pushed around a corner.


----------



## nedly05 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks,
I have a set of rings for the rear also, but I would rather put ice chains on but I kinda hate to spend the money right now. I got a quote for $1100. Maybe down the road a bit. I will get used to the full time diff. lock as I run it more, I am just used to our loader thats a lot more modern:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Forest Steward (Jan 22, 2007)

Differential locks were the first thing I thought of too. They come in handy, but I like being able to turn them off when need be. We have been running front ring chains only all winter and all three skidders have gone every where we've wanted. Been through mud and ice on flat and side hills without incident.


----------



## jon72 (Jan 27, 2007)

I used to run chains on the front only.Then I ran into some terrain where I had to have them and haven't taken them off since.It's hard to give up on the extra traction.
I used to run a C5 like yours before I bought my Timberjacks,mine had taller tires and when i turned tight the front and back chains would hit.Many C5's and C6's have been lenghtened to fix that problem.You shouldn't have a problem with the smaller tires.
I know C4's had weak rearends but the C5 never failed me and I worked it very hard.Try to avoid running a rear tire over a high stump with a heavy load on back the planetary's don't like that.
The Cancar is just like the Gearmatic 19(very strong!)anyone who has worked on a Gearmatic won't have a problem with the Cancar.
Good Luck with your machine and let us know how like it when you start working it.


----------



## nedly05 (Jan 27, 2007)

Well, I got my winch going and I have been running her all week. I called and found out that the C5 is a 1978, it really goes good though. I like the machine a lot, and the mechanic who came over to do my winch work said that it looked in really good shape. I can see already that it may be necessary to chain up the back tires, although I havent had any trouble. That winch has some good power. I am becoming addicted to workin in the woods!


----------



## Timberjackboy (Jan 27, 2007)

*chains*

we run chains on the front all year round and only put them on the back if its absolutly necessary, and we never had any problems. Even when there was brand new tires on the back.


----------



## Hired Gun (Feb 10, 2007)

Welcome fellow C5 owner. Mine also has the Detroit 353. I have the 19 model gearmatic winch. Who did you call to find out the year of the machine? My builders tag really doesn't say anything that resembles a year. If I had to guess I think mine might be an early 70's but not 100% sure.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 10, 2007)

I run front chains in the winter on my C4 skidder and front chains year round on my C6 porter. I am going to upgrade my model 9 winch to a 19 this month.
Hired Gun if I remember the pics of your C5 I would say middle 60's. My C4 is a 1967 and the year is on the tag but only 67 not 1967.


----------



## Hired Gun (Feb 10, 2007)

My tag says Model C5PWS Serial 54182


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 10, 2007)

Well its not an 82 or a 54 and not a 18 so I guess the #'s are no help.


----------



## Hired Gun (Feb 10, 2007)

If it was simple it wouldn't belong to me...:help:


----------



## Buzz 880 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Tire chains*

My old boss just runs chains on the front of his John Deere skidders and has never had a problem.Myself only had chains on the front of my first skidder but now have chains on all four tires of my Timberjack I find it pulls alot better and they make the tires last alot longer cheaper to replace chains then tires.


----------

